# Kernel-Power 41 (63) error PC crashes & reboots during gaming



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has already been posted I have look through the forums and found a few solutions none of which seem to work. 

After about an hour or so of gaming my pc screen either goes back or i get lines across the screen while the sound is still clear, the sound then disappears and my pc reboots. This has only recently started happening in the past few days. 

This is the error message I get when the system reboots:

```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	00000000
  BCP2:	868A74DC
  BCP3:	00000000
  BCP4:	00000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1
```
I have run stress test on my CPU no crash, I have tested my ram (one at a time) no errors, i have checked drivers (disabling an extra audio driver) yet still it crashes after an hour or so of gaming. 

Any help or links to other post would be greatly appreciated

Thanks 
phil3995

My System:

AMD Phenom II x2 555 BE 3.2 (no overclock)
ATi Radeon HD 5750 1GB
4GB RAM
Western Digital HDD (SATA)
ASUS M3A76-CM
Win7 Pro (32bit)


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok not sure if its related but I now can't get my Pc to log on, it gets to the window logon screen (after a minute or so of loading) then when i try to log on i get a black screen.

I'm about to test my GPU in another machine to eliminate that from the possible problems

EDIT: Seems its not the graphics card, works fine in the other machine and mine still wont log on


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

BCCode:	124 is a hardware error - although it can also be caused by compatibiliyt or malware issues.

I'd start by checking the inside of your case to ensure that all fans are working, that there's no dust bunnies obstructing anything (even inside the CPU and video card cooler). Then point a house fan inside the case on high and play for an hour to see if that stops/delays the crashing.

You can also try this free stress test for your graphics card (run withoiut the house fan and with the case closed):


> FurMark download site: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> ...


I've had this problem with a system that had an improperly seated video card, so the problem may just go away. If not, the above tests are necessary to firmly rule out the video card (as the next most likely cause is a motherboard problem).


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

After the issues with logging on I reinstalled win7 and the crash still happens, I have also ran the GPU test and it came back fine with no system crash (I ran the test with the automatic fan speed and my GPU reached 78C max fan speed was at50%. So i then ran it with the fan speed set at 65% and GPU ran at 74C which looking at AMD Control Center software for my GPU is not near the max temp). Its strange that it only happens after about an hour or two of gaming not right away. 

I have also checked the case there are no dust bunnies and all the fans are working fine. I'm guessing that it is possible a motherboard issue, as I have just check error logs and a few times but not every time I get an AMD Northbridge error alongside the Kernel-Power error.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm traveling right now and will be back home tomorrow night.
Please provide this information (even if you're not seeing BSOD's) as it'll give us info on your system: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Also, try Prime95 according to these instructions:


> Prime95 download site: Free Software - GIMPS
> *Prime95 Setup:*
> - extract the contents of the zip file to a location of your choice
> - double click on the executable file
> ...


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have already run the Prime95 test via these instructions but will do so again to make sure.

Thanks for the help 
Phil

PSU: Trust, 420 watt


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Prime 95 won't necessarily crash - but it may give errors when running. 
If you get errors when running the Blend test, please also run the Small FFT and Large FFT tests - monitoring the time it takes each test to start making errors.

Please visit the PC/mobo Manufacturer's website and update *all* of your drivers from there.
Then visit Windows Update and get *all* Critical Updates (60 - 70 or more).
Then get Service Pack 1 (from the Important updates), then get the remaining available updates

The IOBit programs on your system have malware fighting capabilities. I don't know if any of these are antivirus tools - but if they are, they may be conflicting with your Avast protection. Please remove either the IOBit tools or the Avast if this is the case.

There are no memory dump files in this upload (although the STOP 0x124 should have generated one. Please do the following:


> *Upload Dump Files:*
> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> ...


As for the PSU, I suspect that it's too anemic for your hardware:
Try this to test your PSU: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html
And try this to select another PSU: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

There are no minidump files or a MEMORY.DMP but i have followed the 'Set MiniDump' link and set the system recovery up as it states. 

IOBit is not antivirus and needs to be told when to run the malware fighting capabilities. 

I think I had SP1 for Win7 before i did reinstall the other day as i said due to log on issues but im updating it now. 

I have the motherboard drivers upto date and the bios is the version recommended for my cpu. 

If it is a PSU problem its strange that it has only just started happening as i have not updated anything recently


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The lack of a memory dump means that Windows couldn't create one. If that's the case, then it's very important that you get all the information from the Blue Screen (in most cases for the STOP 0x124 that's not much!).

Since we don't have any significant error reports, I'm having to guess here.

But, I also believe in getting lucky - and I just found this!!!!


> MTsensor ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY Kernel Manual Running OK TRUE FALSE 256 2,080 0 13/08/2004 03:52:52 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys


ASACPI.sys drivers dated from 2004/2005 are almost certain to cause BSOD's on systems such as yours.

Please visit this link and download the ATK0110 ACPI Utility driver: http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&model=M3A76-CM It's the second one down in the Utilities section.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help I will update that and get back to you asap


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok installed SP1 then my PC crashed again but i got a minidump now. I have also updated that driver and will come back to on status

Thanks 
Phil


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Did the memory dump happen before or after you updated the ASACPI.sys driver? If it happened before, wait for another memory dump. If it happened after, then we've got some more work to do.

First, check in the C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder and check the date stamp on the ASACPI.sys driver - it should be 2009 or 2010. If it's 2004/2005, it still needs updating.

More troubleshooting suggestions here: Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums

Here's the memory dump:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071111-33961-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16792.x86fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82838000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82980810
Debug session time: Mon Jul 11 17:37:27.608 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.294
Loading Kernel Symbols
..................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, 862798fc, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: 862798fc, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 00000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
8d727cc4 82907105 862798e0 8299fc28 8299fc20 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8d727ce4 82907f2f 8299fc20 862798e0 8299fc50 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8d727d00 828a603b 8299fc20 00000000 851c2798 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8d727d50 82a469df 00000001 a27426e6 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8d727d90 828f8219 828a5f2e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8d7279d8 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000001 edx=00000000 esi=862e8000 edi=862798fc
eip=82b5a4b3 esp=8d727cb8 ebp=8d727cc4 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00200286
nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32:
82b5a4b3 894508          mov     dword ptr [ebp+8],eax ss:0010:8d727ccc=862798e0
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8d727cc4 82907105 862798e0 8299fc28 8299fc20 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8d727ce4 82907f2f 8299fc20 862798e0 8299fc50 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8d727d00 828a603b 8299fc20 00000000 851c2798 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8d727d50 82a469df 00000001 a27426e6 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8d727d90 828f8219 828a5f2e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
start    end        module name
80bb3000 80bbb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82801000 82838000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
82838000 82c48000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 08 23:57:09 2011 (4D9FD915)
82e07000 82e12000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
82e12000 82e23000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
82e23000 82e2b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
82e2b000 82e6d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
82e6d000 82f18000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
82f18000 82f89000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
82f89000 82f97000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
82f97000 82fdf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
82fdf000 82fe8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
82fe8000 82ff0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b422000 8b44c000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8b44c000 8b457000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8b457000 8b468000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8b468000 8b478000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b478000 8b4c3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8b4c3000 8b4ca000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8b4ca000 8b4d8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b4d8000 8b4ee000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8b4ee000 8b4f7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b4f7000 8b51a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8b51a000 8b523000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8b523000 8b557000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8b557000 8b568000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b604000 8b733000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8b733000 8b75e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8b75e000 8b771000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8b771000 8b7ce000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8b7ce000 8b7dc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b7dc000 8b7e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8b800000 8b811000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8b836000 8b8ed000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8b8ed000 8b92b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8b92b000 8b950000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
8b950000 8b960000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8b960000 8b968000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8b968000 8b99a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
8b99a000 8b9ab000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8b9ab000 8b9d0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8b9d0000 8b9dd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8b9dd000 8b9e8000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8b9e8000 8b9f1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ba00000 8ba07000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Wed Feb 23 03:37:53 2011 (4D64C761)
8ba07000 8ba34000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8ba34000 8bb7d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:36:36 2011 (4DB4DE34)
8bb7d000 8bbae000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8bbae000 8bbb6380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8bbb7000 8bbf6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8bbf6000 8bbfe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
start    end        module name
82f97000 82fdf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8b51a000 8b523000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8b4ee000 8b4f7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b4f7000 8b51a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
82e23000 82e2b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
82e6d000 82f18000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8b9ab000 8b9d0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
82e2b000 82e6d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b771000 8b7ce000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8b9d0000 8b9dd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8b99a000 8b9ab000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8b9e8000 8b9f1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b9dd000 8b9e8000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8b800000 8b811000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8b557000 8b568000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b523000 8b557000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8b7dc000 8b7e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8b968000 8b99a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
8bb7d000 8bbae000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
82801000 82838000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8b960000 8b968000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
80bb3000 80bbb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8b75e000 8b771000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8b92b000 8b950000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
82e07000 82e12000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b4d8000 8b4ee000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
82fe8000 82ff0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b733000 8b75e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8b950000 8b960000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8b836000 8b8ed000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8b8ed000 8b92b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
82838000 82c48000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 08 23:57:09 2011 (4D9FD915)
8b604000 8b733000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8b457000 8b468000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8b422000 8b44c000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8b4c3000 8b4ca000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8b4ca000 8b4d8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b7ce000 8b7dc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
82e12000 82e23000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8ba07000 8ba34000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8ba00000 8ba07000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Wed Feb 23 03:37:53 2011 (4D64C761)
8bbf6000 8bbfe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8ba34000 8bb7d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:36:36 2011 (4DB4DE34)
8b44c000 8b457000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8bbae000 8bbb6380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8b468000 8b478000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b478000 8b4c3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8bbb7000 8bbf6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
82f18000 82f89000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
82f89000 82f97000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
82fdf000 82fe8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 862798fc 00000000 00000000
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
```


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

It was before i updated the driver. Yes the driver has 2009 date stamp. I will let u know how things go now the driver is updated.

Sorry i would say im ok with PCs but i have no idea what the memory dump actually means could u explain pls 

Thanks 
Phil


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There's not a whole bunch to understand about the memory dump. Argument/parameters 3 and 4 of the memory dump will sometimes yield some info - but in this case there wasn't anything there.

We also check the dates on the drivers - but it appears that not many drivers were loaded when this crash occurred - so there's not much to base a guess on.

Since we don't have anything significant in the memory dump, we've gotta start with the link that I posted about STOP 0x124 errors. They are usually hardware problems, but we have found that they can be due to compatibility or driver issuses.

I've seen these errors under many different circumstances - but figuring out what it is is usually are real PITA. I'm really hoping that the ASACPI.sys thing fixes it - because otherwise we'll be looking around for quite a while.

Good luck!


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately it has crashed again so it wasn't the driver. I have attached the minidump which was produced this time. 

Thanks for all the help so far hope to get this sorted soon 
Phil


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This memory dump doesn't give us anything more than the previous one. I'd first suggest trying Driver Verifier. I don't think it'll generate any different results, but it's worth a shot just in case it does:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Beyond that you'll have to use the suggestions in the following links to help isolate the problem:
Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums
Hardware Troubleshooting Via System Stripdown

Just for the record, here's the latest memory dump:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071211-23368-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82a55000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82b9e4d0
Debug session time: Mon Jul 11 20:27:17.176 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.862
Loading Kernel Symbols
....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, 861c46f4, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: 861c46f4, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 00000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
8d91bcc4 82b26bad 861c46d8 82bbd8a8 82bbd8a0 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8d91bce4 82b279d7 82bbd8a0 861c46d8 82bbd8d0 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8d91bd00 82ad2aab 82bbd8a0 00000000 851c2020 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8d91bd50 82c5df64 00000001 a353d911 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8d91bd90 82b06219 82ad299e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8d91b9d8 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000009 edx=00000000 esi=86259000 edi=861c46f4
eip=82d7992b esp=8d91bcb8 ebp=8d91bcc4 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00200286
nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32:
82d7992b 894508          mov     dword ptr [ebp+8],eax ss:0010:8d91bccc=861c46d8
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8d91bcc4 82b26bad 861c46d8 82bbd8a8 82bbd8a0 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8d91bce4 82b279d7 82bbd8a0 861c46d8 82bbd8d0 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8d91bd00 82ad2aab 82bbd8a0 00000000 851c2020 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8d91bd50 82c5df64 00000001 a353d911 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8d91bd90 82b06219 82ad299e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
start    end        module name
80bbb000 80bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82a1e000 82a55000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Nov 20 03:37:38 2010 (4CE788D2)
82a55000 82e67000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 08 23:49:39 2011 (4D9FD753)
8b431000 8b43c000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b43c000 8b44d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8b44d000 8b455000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b455000 8b497000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b497000 8b542000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 07:05:17 2010 (4CE7B97D)
8b542000 8b5b3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b5b3000 8b5c1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b600000 8b611000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b62e000 8b676000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:37:52 2010 (4CE788E0)
8b676000 8b67f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8b67f000 8b687000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b687000 8b6b1000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 03:37:57 2010 (4CE788E5)
8b6b1000 8b6bc000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8b6bc000 8b6cd000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:14 2010 (4CE788F6)
8b6cd000 8b6dd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:06 2010 (4CE788EE)
8b6dd000 8b728000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8b728000 8b72f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8b72f000 8b73d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b73d000 8b753000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 03:38:09 2010 (4CE788F1)
8b753000 8b77c180   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:14:58 2010 (4CE79192)
8b77d000 8b78f000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 03:38:15 2010 (4CE788F7)
8b78f000 8b798000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b798000 8b7bb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 03:38:00 2010 (4CE788E8)
8b7bb000 8b7c4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:19:01 2010 (4BA3A3F5)
8b7c4000 8b7f8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8b800000 8b92f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:39:08 2010 (4CE7892C)
8b92f000 8b95a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8b95a000 8b96d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:54 2010 (4CE7891E)
8b96d000 8b9ca000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8b9ca000 8b9d8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b9d8000 8b9e1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8ba12000 8bac9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:39:19 2010 (4CE78937)
8bac9000 8bb07000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 03:40:03 2010 (4CE78963)
8bb07000 8bb2c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8bb2c000 8bb59000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:00:07 2010 (4CE78E17)
8bb59000 8bb8b000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:40:22 2010 (4CE78976)
8bb8b000 8bb9c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8bb9c000 8bbc1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8bbc1000 8bbce000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8bbce000 8bbdf000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8bc00000 8bc09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bc0b000 8bd55000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:18:36 2011 (4DB4D9FC)
8bd55000 8bd86000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 03:39:08 2010 (4CE7892C)
8bd86000 8bd8e380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:14:37 2010 (4CE7917D)
8bd8f000 8bdce000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:13 2010 (4CE788F5)
8bdce000 8bdd6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8bdd6000 8bddd000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Wed Feb 23 03:37:53 2011 (4D64C761)
8bddd000 8bded000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8bded000 8bdf5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 03:37:35 2010 (4CE788CF)
8bdf5000 8be00000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
start    end        module name
8b62e000 8b676000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:37:52 2010 (4CE788E0)
8b7bb000 8b7c4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:19:01 2010 (4BA3A3F5)
8b78f000 8b798000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b798000 8b7bb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 03:38:00 2010 (4CE788E8)
8b44d000 8b455000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b497000 8b542000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 07:05:17 2010 (4CE7B97D)
8bb9c000 8bbc1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8b455000 8b497000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b96d000 8b9ca000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8bbc1000 8bbce000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8bb8b000 8bb9c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8bc00000 8bc09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bdf5000 8be00000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8bbce000 8bbdf000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8b600000 8b611000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b7c4000 8b7f8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8b9d8000 8b9e1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bb59000 8bb8b000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:40:22 2010 (4CE78976)
8bd55000 8bd86000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 03:39:08 2010 (4CE7892C)
82a1e000 82a55000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Nov 20 03:37:38 2010 (4CE788D2)
8bded000 8bdf5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 03:37:35 2010 (4CE788CF)
80bbb000 80bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8b95a000 8b96d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:54 2010 (4CE7891E)
8bb07000 8bb2c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8b431000 8b43c000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b73d000 8b753000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 03:38:09 2010 (4CE788F1)
8b67f000 8b687000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b92f000 8b95a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8bddd000 8bded000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8ba12000 8bac9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:39:19 2010 (4CE78937)
8bac9000 8bb07000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 03:40:03 2010 (4CE78963)
82a55000 82e67000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 08 23:49:39 2011 (4D9FD753)
8b800000 8b92f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:39:08 2010 (4CE7892C)
8b6bc000 8b6cd000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:14 2010 (4CE788F6)
8b687000 8b6b1000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 03:37:57 2010 (4CE788E5)
8b728000 8b72f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8b72f000 8b73d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b9ca000 8b9d8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b43c000 8b44d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8bb2c000 8bb59000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:00:07 2010 (4CE78E17)
8bdd6000 8bddd000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Wed Feb 23 03:37:53 2011 (4D64C761)
8bdce000 8bdd6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8bc0b000 8bd55000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:18:36 2011 (4DB4D9FC)
8b6b1000 8b6bc000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8b753000 8b77c180   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:14:58 2010 (4CE79192)
8bd86000 8bd8e380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:14:37 2010 (4CE7917D)
8b6cd000 8b6dd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:06 2010 (4CE788EE)
8b6dd000 8b728000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8bd8f000 8bdce000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:13 2010 (4CE788F5)
8b542000 8b5b3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b5b3000 8b5c1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b77d000 8b78f000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 03:38:15 2010 (4CE788F7)
8b676000 8b67f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 861c46f4 00000000 00000000
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
```


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I used Driver Verifier and got a BSOD as soon as it started to load win7.

BAD_POOL_CALLER
STOP: 0x000000C2
SmartDefragDriver.sys

Cannot seem to find the mem dump file though, where should this be located? 
As this is the IObit driver i have now removed this from the system and will use the Driver Verifier again to see if it produces another BSOD.

Thanks 
Phil

EDIT: There was no crash on start-up will now see if it crashes like it has been doing


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nope i crashed again but got no error message this time and the screen didn't freeze up either just completely went off. Then when it restarted the screens wouldnt display anything till i did manual restart.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

phil3995 said:


> Nope i crashed again but got no error message this time and the screen didn't freeze up either just completely went off. Then when it restarted the screens wouldnt display anything till i did manual restart.


FALSE ALARM!!
It seems this was a power surge which happened all over the house i just hadn't realized it


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Crash dump files are located in C:\Windows\Minidump.
If not there, check in C:\Windows for a file named MEMORY,dmp
Here's a link on how to make sure you get minidumps: Set MiniDump

For now, remove all the IOBit stuff (just to be sure). Then keep running Driver Verifier until it stops listing 3rd party drivers. Don't forget to turn it off when done, otherwise it'll keep trying to crash your drivers.

*EDIT:* Well, that's something new! I've never been happy to see a power surge before!


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Driver Verifier is running still all IOBit has been removed and so far (other than the power surges (thank god i have surge protection extension)) I haven't had a crash. Will update later on situation.

I have it set up to create minidump but i'm guessing as it crashed due to IOBit driver before id even logged in one wasn't created.

Thanks for all the help 
Phil


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

So far I have had no more crashes so hopefully that's it done and dusted. Will post back at some point in the next few days to confirm this. 

Thanks for all the help I would have been lost without it.
Phil


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Once Driver Verifier has been running for 36 to 48 hours without a crash, there's not much point it leaving it on (unless you're going to shoot for a full week).

So shut it off and see how things work. This is the true test of the fix - if it doesn't crash in a week, it's probably fixed.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately I have crashed again


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please upload the memory dump files.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

There wasn't one created =/ just checked my settings and one should have been. If it crashes again I'll check and upload if one is.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I just wanted to post this link (this is for later on if we have to get aggressive in determining what the hardware problem is): http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsods-on-start-up-and-reinstall-586236.html#post3349855
It's a procedure for stripping the system down in order to rule out hardware problems.
I've writting another one here also: Hardware Troubleshooting Via System Stripdown

Have you run these free diagnostics?


> I suggest starting all troubleshooting with the following diagnostic tests. They'll save you a lot of time and heartache if there is a hardware failure, and you'll have the disks on hand in case you need them in the future:
> 
> 
> > *H/W Diagnostics:*
> ...


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have run tests on HDD, RAM, CPU and GPU and found no errors. I have also tested a spare motherboard I had but i still got the crash. Only thing I haven't tested or swapped is power supply as I don't have a bigger one or a tester at the moment. 

Thanks 
Phil


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Tests only count in the early stages of hardware troubleshooting. 
What tests did you run? Some tests are better than others at stressing the system.

When we get to the steps that I linked to above, it's gonna be replace with known good parts. We assume new parts are "known good" - but realize that there can be parts that are bad out of the box. An additional series of tests would be to run the new parts through another, known good system to ensure that they work there.

Have a look at these PSU topics over in the Hardware forums: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I ran the Prime95 tests, Memtest (2hrs per stick), SpeedFans SMART test, FurMark Stability Test none of these came back with errors or crashed the system.

The crashing is erratic and only when gaming sometimes no crash will appear for hrs or a day yet other times its as soon as the game starts.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

It has crashed again i have uploaded the dmp file

Phil


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is another minidump from crash

Thanks 
Phil

EDIT: and another. I find it strange how sometimes it will run for hrs with no crash yet others it crashes in 10mins.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've noticed on some of the crashes i not only get kernel-power error but another error. I've posted the info below. 

Component: AMD Northbridge
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error
Processor ID: 0

Could this help solve the issue?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Phil! I got your PM. Unfortunately, I'm having some serious eye problems and cannot see very well. I'm going to ask a friend (who's very good at this) to have a look.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

System is crashing 9-12 seconds after boot - 

```
[font=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.250
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.044
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.027[/font]
```
All have bugcheck *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception

The WHEA record - 

```
[font=lucida console]
1: kd> !errrec 8b1bf8fc
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ 8b1bf8fc
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cc42ffa56afe44
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 7/15/2011 14:58:35
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ 8b1bf97c
Section       @ 8b1bfa54
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x86
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f43
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ 8b1bf9c4
Section       @ 8b1bfb14
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 43 0f 10 00 00 08 02 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ 8b1bfb14

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ 8b1bfa0c
Section       @ 8b1bfb94
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : [COLOR=Red]BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR [/COLOR](Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xf200000000070f0f  
[/font]
```
Scroll down to end and you'll see a bus error - 
BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR

See last post - http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...rror-124/634f2f43-322e-4e30-83b4-751e8780340a
This thread as well - http://social.technet.microsoft.com...f/thread/3e17b69c-f39e-4510-a1c6-e171f9e1300d

This is unknown hardware failure - CPU/ mobo.

I would advise removing old version of SpeedFan.

SpeedFan v4.44 out now - http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071711-17518-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jul 17 06:03:51.565 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.250
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 86405024 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071711-20576-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jul 17 05:51:05.484 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.044
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 864628fc 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071511-35552-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri Jul 15 10:58:35.310 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.027
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 8b1bf8fc 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

J. C. Griffith,

Not sure how this relates to my kernel-power error? 
This error:
Component: AMD Northbridge
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error
Processor ID: 0
happens very rarely when my pc crashes. 

As you can see from the rest of the thread we have tried a number of different possible solutions none seem to work. My pc only crashes while gaming this could be after 10 mins or a few hours sometimes not at all. 

John,

I'm sorry to hear that hope you better soon thanks for all the help and passing this on

Phil


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

The last few errors i have been receiving are LoadPref errors (Event ID: 3011, 3012). 

Phil


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Where do the errors in your last 2 posts appear?

BSODs?

Or black screens?

*EDIT:* Please see this thread - same error message - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/solved-forced-reboot-during-heavy-gaming-459673.html


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Its never been a BSOD. Its usually just goes black or sometimes i get vertical lines across the screen. The sound freezes (repeating the last bit before screen went black) then it starts to jump just before the pc restarts.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have ran the OCCT CPU test which was mentioned in the link, I did a 30min Medium data set test. The images produced can be found here: https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=acb393e8117413bb&page=play&resid=ACB393E8117413BB!166&authkey=CU2EOLOojis%24

I have also ran the OCCT GPU test, again for 30mins. The images can be found here: https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=acb393e8117413bb&page=play&resid=ACB393E8117413BB!173&authkey=h!E9nrCHVhE%24

I don't really see the need to remove my GPU driver as after a recent reinstall of Win7 due to the Kernel-Power error as i stated earlier on in the thread I have the most recent ATi driver for my GPU but I will do so anyway.

*EDIT:* I cannot get a download link for the driver sweeper


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Most recent minidump file attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I will ask someone more familiar with hardware than I am to take a look at the results.

Can you stay up long enough to remove SpeedFan? There is a 1996 driver named *giveio.sys*. I cannot say it is the problem here.

User Revo Free - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


```
[font=lucida console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071911-85270-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82a03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82b4c4d0
Debug session time: Tue Jul 19 08:10:14.534 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.079
Loading Kernel Symbols
.....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, 8641657c, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: 8641657c, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 00000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
8db17cc4 82ad4bad 86416560 82b6b8a8 82b6b8a0 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8db17ce4 82ad59d7 82b6b8a0 86416560 82b6b8d0 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8db17d00 82a80aab 82b6b8a0 00000000 853c5798 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8db17d50 82c0bf64 00000001 bfb5d944 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8db17d90 82ab4219 82a8099e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !thread
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82b6c84c
THREAD 853c5798  Cid 0004.0030  Teb: 00000000 Win32Thread: 00000000 RUNNING on processor 1
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 82b2c4dc
Owning Process            853a1020       Image:         System
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      646          
Context Switch Count      21             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address nt!ExpWorkerThread (0x82a8099e)
Stack Init 8db17fd0 Current 8db17c10 Base 8db18000 Limit 8db15000 Call 0
Priority 12 BasePriority 12 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8db17cc4 82ad4bad 86416560 82b6b8a8 82b6b8a0 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8db17ce4 82ad59d7 82b6b8a0 86416560 82b6b8d0 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8db17d00 82a80aab 82b6b8a0 00000000 853c5798 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8db17d50 82c0bf64 00000001 bfb5d944 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8db17d90 82ab4219 82a8099e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19

1: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8db17cc4 82ad4bad 86416560 82b6b8a8 82b6b8a0 nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x32
8db17ce4 82ad59d7 82b6b8a0 86416560 82b6b8d0 nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x56
8db17d00 82a80aab 82b6b8a0 00000000 853c5798 nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x1f
8db17d50 82c0bf64 00000001 bfb5d944 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8db17d90 82ab4219 82a8099e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
1: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80b97000 80b9f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82a03000 82e15000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 08 23:49:39 2011 (4D9FD753)
82e15000 82e4c000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Nov 20 03:37:38 2010 (4CE788D2)
8b605000 8b610000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b610000 8b621000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8b621000 8b629000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b629000 8b66b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b66b000 8b716000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 07:05:17 2010 (4CE7B97D)
8b716000 8b787000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b787000 8b795000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b795000 8b7dd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:37:52 2010 (4CE788E0)
8b7dd000 8b7e6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8b7e6000 8b7ee000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b815000 8b83f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 03:37:57 2010 (4CE788E5)
8b83f000 8b84a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8b84a000 8b85b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:14 2010 (4CE788F6)
8b85b000 8b86b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:06 2010 (4CE788EE)
8b86b000 8b8b6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8b8b6000 8b8bd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8b8bd000 8b8cb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b8cb000 8b8e1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 03:38:09 2010 (4CE788F1)
8b8e1000 8b90a180   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:14:58 2010 (4CE79192)
8b90b000 8b91d000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 03:38:15 2010 (4CE788F7)
8b91d000 8b926000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b926000 8b949000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 03:38:00 2010 (4CE788E8)
8b949000 8b952000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:19:01 2010 (4BA3A3F5)
8b952000 8b986000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8b986000 8b997000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8ba00000 8ba0e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8ba0e000 8ba17000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8ba32000 8bb61000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:21:11 2011 (4D799527)
8bb61000 8bb8c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8bb8c000 8bb9f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:54 2010 (4CE7891E)
8bb9f000 8bbfc000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8bc0c000 8bcc3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:39:19 2010 (4CE78937)
8bcc3000 8bd01000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 03:40:03 2010 (4CE78963)
8bd01000 8bd26000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8bd26000 8bd53000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:00:07 2010 (4CE78E17)
8bd53000 8bd85000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:40:22 2010 (4CE78976)
8bd85000 8bdaa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8bdaa000 8bdb7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8bdb7000 8bdc2000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8bdc2000 8bdcb000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bdcb000 8bddc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8be00000 8be11000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8be12000 8bf5c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:18:36 2011 (4DB4D9FC)
8bf5c000 8bf8d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 03:39:08 2010 (4CE7892C)
8bf8d000 8bf95380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:14:37 2010 (4CE7917D)
8bf96000 8bfd5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:13 2010 (4CE788F5)
8bfd5000 8bfdd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8bfdd000 8bfe1100   speedfan speedfan.sys Fri Mar 18 12:08:45 2011 (4D83838D)
8bfe2000 8bff2000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8bff2000 8bffa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 03:37:35 2010 (4CE788CF)
8bffa000 8bffa680   giveio   giveio.sys   Wed Apr 03 22:33:25 1996 (316334F5)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
1: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8b795000 8b7dd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:37:52 2010 (4CE788E0)
8b949000 8b952000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:19:01 2010 (4BA3A3F5)
8b91d000 8b926000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8b926000 8b949000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 03:38:00 2010 (4CE788E8)
8b621000 8b629000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b66b000 8b716000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 07:05:17 2010 (4CE7B97D)
8bd85000 8bdaa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8b629000 8b66b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8bb9f000 8bbfc000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8bdaa000 8bdb7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8be00000 8be11000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8bdc2000 8bdcb000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bdb7000 8bdc2000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8bdcb000 8bddc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8b986000 8b997000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8b952000 8b986000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8ba0e000 8ba17000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bd53000 8bd85000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:40:22 2010 (4CE78976)
8bf5c000 8bf8d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 03:39:08 2010 (4CE7892C)
8bffa000 8bffa680   giveio   giveio.sys   Wed Apr 03 22:33:25 1996 (316334F5)
82e15000 82e4c000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Nov 20 03:37:38 2010 (4CE788D2)
8bff2000 8bffa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 03:37:35 2010 (4CE788CF)
80b97000 80b9f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8bb8c000 8bb9f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:54 2010 (4CE7891E)
8bd01000 8bd26000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8b605000 8b610000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b8cb000 8b8e1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 03:38:09 2010 (4CE788F1)
8b7e6000 8b7ee000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8bb61000 8bb8c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8bfe2000 8bff2000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8bc0c000 8bcc3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 03:39:19 2010 (4CE78937)
8bcc3000 8bd01000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 03:40:03 2010 (4CE78963)
82a03000 82e15000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Apr 08 23:49:39 2011 (4D9FD753)
8ba32000 8bb61000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:21:11 2011 (4D799527)
8b84a000 8b85b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:14 2010 (4CE788F6)
8b815000 8b83f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 03:37:57 2010 (4CE788E5)
8b8b6000 8b8bd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8b8bd000 8b8cb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ba00000 8ba0e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b610000 8b621000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8bd26000 8bd53000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:00:07 2010 (4CE78E17)
8bfdd000 8bfe1100   speedfan speedfan.sys Fri Mar 18 12:08:45 2011 (4D83838D)
8bfd5000 8bfdd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8be12000 8bf5c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:18:36 2011 (4DB4D9FC)
8b83f000 8b84a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8b8e1000 8b90a180   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:14:58 2010 (4CE79192)
8bf8d000 8bf95380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:14:37 2010 (4CE7917D)
8b85b000 8b86b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 03:38:06 2010 (4CE788EE)
8b86b000 8b8b6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8bf96000 8bfd5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 03:38:13 2010 (4CE788F5)
8b716000 8b787000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b787000 8b795000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b90b000 8b91d000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 03:38:15 2010 (4CE788F7)
8b7dd000 8b7e6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list


  
[/font]
```
 

```
[font=lucida console]
1: kd> !errrec 8641657c
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ 8641657c
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cc460ccc2f17e5
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 7/19/2011 12:10:14
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ 864165fc
Section       @ 864166d4
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x86
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f43
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ 86416644
Section       @ 86416794
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 43 0f 10 00 00 08 02 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ 86416794

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ 8641668c
Section       @ 86416814
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xf200000000070f0f
[/font]
```
Error : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Unfortunately this is a very generic bus timeout. Almost anything could have caused this, and I'm not sold on it being a hardware problem (even though it's reported by hardware). I'm with JC on this one - I'd start with looking at drivers, especially anything not the very latest ones released by my hardware vendor (or anything older than July 2009, which would make it older than Win7 itself and thus suspect).


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have removed speedfan now so there is no longer a 1996 driver, but i installed speedfan only a couple of days ago to run the HDD test and check temps/voltages. 

Thanks for the help
Phil

*EDIT:* Here is a screenshot of my drivers ordered by date. From 14/07/2009 they are either this or later.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Is the screenshot from \windows\system32\drivers? While it is in general a central location for drivers, it contains drivers that do not load; there are many other locations where drivers can be found as well.

If you have Realtek Ethernet, the March 2009 driver s/b updated - http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#rt86win7.sys

SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet is a good app to view drivers.

Download and save - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

RIGHT-click on autoruns.exe, "Run as Administrator"

Look at start-up tab, drivers, services to start with.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

The Realtek Ethernet driver has been updated. I ran the autoruns.exe and all of my drivers seem to be up to date and so are the services.

I have also attached the most recent minidump that i have received

Thanks 
Phil

*EDIT:* I have just ran a process explorer program and noticed there are 2 instances of csrss.exe, is this correct i'm thinking its not? I have started a deep scan with Avast to see if it finds anything.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

phil3995 said:


> *EDIT:* I have just ran a process explorer program and noticed there are 2 instances of csrss.exe, is this correct i'm thinking its not? I have started a deep scan with Avast to see if it finds anything.


However in Task Manager only one instance is showing, and the explorer says they are both in the same location.

Phil


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have ran virus scans and found nothing, also finally managed to download Driver Sweeper and then reinstalled the latest ATi driver and i still get crashes.

Most recent minidumps attached 

Phil


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, tested GPU in another system no crash. 
Put GPU back in my system no crash for two days, now I have crashed again


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

All 3 BSODs occurred ~10 seconds after boot-up and had bugcheck = *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception

Info on 0x124 - http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

WHEA Record - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]1: kd> !errrec 861cf024[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Common Platform Error Record @ 861cf024[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Record Id     : 01cc47dadc94ed64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Severity      : Fatal (1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Length        : 928[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Creator       : Microsoft[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Timestamp     : 7/21/2011 19:17:49[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Section 0     : Processor Generic[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Descriptor    @ 861cf0a4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Section       @ 861cf17c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Offset        : 344[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Length        : 192[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Severity      : Fatal[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Proc. Type    : x86/x64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Instr. Set    : x86[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Error Type    : BUS error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Operation     : Generic[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Flags         : 0x00[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level         : 3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f43[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Descriptor    @ 861cf0ec[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Section       @ 861cf23c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Offset        : 536[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Length        : 128[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Flags         : 0x00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Severity      : Fatal[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CPU Id        : 43 0f 10 00 00 08 02 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]              00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]              00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Proc. Info 0  @ 861cf23c[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Descriptor    @ 861cf134[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Section       @ 861cf2bc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Offset        : 664[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Length        : 264[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Flags         : 0x00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Severity      : Fatal[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Error         : [COLOR=red]BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR[/COLOR] (Proc 0 Bank 4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Status      : 0xf200000000070f0f  [/FONT]
```
Scroll to end, you'll see bus error BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/3e17b69c-f39e-4510-a1c6-e171f9e1300d/


Is 3214 MHz the default closck speed?

```
[FONT=lucida console]1: kd> !cpuinfo [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CP  F/M/S Manufacturer  MHz PRCB Signature    MSR 8B Signature Features[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]1 16,4,3 AuthenticAMD [COLOR=red]3214[/COLOR] 0000000000000000                   a01d7fff[/FONT]
```
 
Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072111-19780-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 15:17:49.705 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.266[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000124[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000 861cf024 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072111-19546-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 11:55:13.346 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.907[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000124[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000 862468fc 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072111-19968-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 07:48:28.172 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.857[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000124[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000 861f6594 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```
 
BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072111-19780-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 15:17:49.705 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.266[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000124[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000 861cf024 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072111-19546-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 11:55:13.346 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.907[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000124[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000 862468fc 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072111-19968-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 07:48:28.172 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.857[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000124[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000 861f6594 00000000 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]       J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]         [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]         [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]         [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

The CPU clock speed is 3.2GHz and i have not changed any of the settings or OC. Prime95 test show no errors and does not cause a crash. 

I've tested the system with a new PSU 750W 80plus certified and it still crashes. But oddly when I tested the GPU in another system there was no crash, but my system also didn't crash when I ran a game using onboard graphics. Which lead me to believe it was the PSU. However it seems this is not the case. 

I have also used another hdd which I installed Win7 onto and this also crashed while running games.


----------



## phil3995 (Nov 8, 2010)

One thing I may have forgotten to mention...

The screen either goes black or vertical lines appear, during the few minutes before the pc reboots all sound etc works fine (e.g. can still hear other ppl talking on chat)

Will retest the GPU in another machine again to double check that is not the issue


----------

